# Santa Cruz Hightower C input needed



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

I am in the process of purchasing my first mountain bike since I stopped riding 10 years ago. Needless to say, MUCH has changed since then and the technology that is available now is amazing!

After a week worth of test riding various brands/models I have decided on the Santa Cruz Hightower S build.
Unfortunately, the only aluminum framed one I could locate is a medium and is too small.
I found a decent deal on a large carbon S build but the thought of carbon worries me.

From Google searching I see that opinions are all over the place with some stating carbon sucks, and some saying it's stronger than aluminum (I've seen the Santa Cruz video).

I hate to hash up something that's been beaten to death, but I'd truly appreciate any up to date, hopefully model specific, input.

I guess I'm either looking for reassurance that the reliability and longevity with carbon is there, or miss this riding season to wait for an aluminum model.

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## RobertRinAustin (Dec 16, 2020)

SC has probably one of the best warranties and customer service in the business. I'd buy the carbon and never worry about it.


----------



## Nocturnalnature71 (May 29, 2021)

Thanks again for the continued replies!

I went yesterday to giver it a thorough look over. Unfortunately, in my haste, I forgot my bike carrier so I'll be bringing it home Tuesday morning.

In the meantime I was reading the manual and it's very vague about rear when removal.
Does anybody have a link that might explain the procedure, or willing to break it down step by step?

My old Cannondale's were self explanatory, but this one seems a bit more complex and I definitely don't want to gouge my stays by not doing something right.


----------

